# Help needed finding mold



## Missy (Mar 5, 2009)

New here and already have a question. I was on a web site that had soap molds that were flat like, you poured your wax in, then put these dividers in so you don't actually have to cut the soap. Does anyone know where I might have seen this, or know what I'm talking about.  Thanks Missy


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.kelseiscreations.com/page3.html


----------



## heartsong (Mar 5, 2009)

*x*

on ebay- no-liner-soap-molds by mr do right

i have several of his loaf style molds.  i like his products and the price.

monet


----------



## Missy (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone I'm really looking hard at the one from Kelsei's Creations the 9 bar one. Does anyone have that one ? I've never made soap before would this be a good starter one ? I don't plan on selling any soap just for me and some gift type things for family. Plan on using the M&P goats milk. Does anyone see a problem in the direction I'm taking ?

Thanks Everyone


----------



## heartsong (Mar 5, 2009)

*x*

i don't see why not.  for that size you wont ever use more than 1.5-2 oz of essential/fragrance oils.  

each batch wouldn't be a huge investment.  so if you dont particularly like a batch, you're not stuck with a couple dozen bars.


----------

